# question for flyingquizini



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I played that game with Oakly when he was a pup at the cemetery. (Lots of hiding places there) I think it does develop the "checking in" routine that Oakly has now in the woods. Be sure to have a pocket full of treats with you any time you have Eddie off leash so you can reward liberally when he comes to you. Even when you are pissed you have to remember to reward the Come command.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

hee, hee, there isn't a coat in my closet that isn't filled with poop bags and treats! Oh yes, even when the little devil is running toward me after a naughty episode, he is greeted with a BIG "good boy" and treats....


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I'm not flyingquizini, but I have been playing "hide and seek" with Rookie since I started letting him off leash at the park. If he isn't paying attention to me, I'll hide behind a tree and wait until he finds me. He usually comes charging back as soon as he realizes he can't see me. I also change direction constantly so that he has to pay attention to me when he's off leash.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

EddieME said:


> hee, hee, there isn't a coat in my closet that isn't filled with poop bags and treats! Oh yes, even when the little devil is running toward me after a naughty episode, he is greeted with a BIG "good boy" and treats....


Ahhh a true sign of a great dog person is a check of their pockets ::: Many dog trainers won't even teach the come command because it is the toughest to get to be reliable. So I go with he C'mon command when I'm not sure it will work and the COME when I absolutely sure it will work. When Oak is running straight at me I ALWAYS give the COME command.  and a treat and make sure I can touch his collar....just in case some day I may need to.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

STOP is another great command to use for a dog to know that isn't often taught. I use it all the time with Oakly since I walk him on a Flexi lead. Really easy to teach with a thumb on the brake and a treat in the hand. Oakly does it off lead now very well too. It is one of those really super safety things you can have up your sleeve when the situation warrents.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi there,

Thanks for asking.

I play the hide and seek that's been described frequently with my dogs of all ages. The thing I mentioned that you quoted is where I'll take a dog out somewhere, with an assistant, and wait for the dog to get distracted. When I hide, I stay hidden and don't call the dog. I let the dog start looking for me - to the point that they start to worry a little bit when they can't find me. The assistant's job is to ignore the dog (not give any attention) but to monitor. You hope to see owner searching, etc. When the dog really starts to sweat it, the assistant gives you a signal and suddenly you appear and call the dog to you -- and reward like crazy with treats and praise. The trick it to really let the dog start to worry that he can't find you. BUT, the assistant is also making sure the dog isn't going into a blind panic, etc. -- especially if you're doing this someplace where the dog may run out of the area and not be safe.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

How is it that in 6 years of having a dog I've never heard of this....it's brilliant!! 

My brother plays hide and seek, literally with his lab and the dog is wonderful at coming when called. 

Good thing I checked in here before going to bed...I learned something!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Flying Quizini, thank you, that does make sense. I am going to try and set something up this weekend. i.e. a "monitor" friend and some location that isn't the beach so I can hide out of site. 

Oakly's Dad - I like the "stop" idea a lot. I imagine your situation with snowmobiles appearing when you two are x-country skiing (well one of you anyway, I don't think they make skinny skis for Oakly..) is similar to us and horses. 

heres a thread story I posted yesterday as example:
(The other day I had Eddie on the beach. Low tide, all kinds of folks walking with dogs, people on horseback, and a trotter from the racetrack nearby. I carefully waited until we were far from everyone before I took Eddie off his lead to practice fetch, and "here", which he is very good at if there is no distraction. 
All of a sudden I look up and and see that the race horse/buggy is barreling down on us at full speed. Eddie is away from me and off lead. I have never said his name with such force or the command "here", I frightened him a bit (and myself), but he did come in time so I could hold him by the collar while the racer went by.) 

He knows to sit while horses go by, and joggers but for safety, "stop" would really be helpful. 

PS - my husband always reminds me to "touch his collar" when I treat him for returning.....you sound like him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do that, too. It really works.


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

One thing I like to do with my dogs when off-leash is to walk in one direction. When the dog gets up ahead of me and is not looking at me, I turn around and walk the other direction. I keep an eye on the dog, but don't call or try to get her attention in any way. The dogs have always eventually looked up to try to find me and come running after me. When they catch up, I praise the heck out of them (you can treat too). I always do this when I know it is safe, such as at an off-leash dog park or a school yard.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I do that with both kids and dogs!.
And it does keep them on their tippy toes!.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Might also suggest that you have Eddie dragging a long line30'-50' long....just in case he does panic and runs before you or your monitor can reach him....

Also be patient...sometimes, for some dogs, it takes time for them to realize, "crap, I've lost her! Where did she go? How will I ever find her?" Your monitor will see Eddie get a bit pacey, start air scenting (nose up trying to catch wind of you) or trailing (nose down) to find you...

Walkie-talkies are helpful ---- also kind of interesting to note how long it took for him to realize you were gone and how long it took for him to find you...


----------

